# moxidectin plus



## mojki (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello, I need to know if it is safe to give moxidectin plus to parents that are still feeding thier young. thank you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How young are the young?
Generally it is not recommended to medicate parents who still feed their young.

Reti


----------



## mojki (Jul 2, 2009)

They are about 3 1/2 weeks and the parents are feeding them seed.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

At that age those youngster's should be weened from their parents already so I would say to go ahead and treat the parents. Can the youngsters eat by themselves? I ween youngsters from 25-30 days old that's around the age yours are right now.


----------



## mojki (Jul 2, 2009)

They are about 3 weeks old and are not walking around yet, but they are doing deep knee bends and are getting active. I noticed today some regurgitated seed on ones chin, so thier getting more than milk.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

They are not even close to 3 weeks if they aren't walking around yet. Are they fully feathered? If you birds aren't walking around yet then they are still to young to be weened. Hold off on the mocidectin plus.

Here's a pair at 2 weeks










The same birds at 4 weeks


----------



## mojki (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok I'll take your advice. It was time to worm and they are the last babies in the loft right now. I also suspect mites are about. I did a through cleaning and dusted the loft. I guess I should spray the group one at a time.


----------



## mojki (Jul 2, 2009)

Also I must say that I have not had babies feathered out like that in two weeks. Maybe up here in northeastern MN it might take a bit longer. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

You could use Diotomaceous Earth, which is a natural, non-toxic product. Foys and Global sell it and it would be safe even when they have babies.


----------



## mojki (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for your advice.


----------

